# Invasive species check in Loma on may 15, July 23 and September 5



## grandjunktion (May 18, 2017)

Invasive species check in Loma on May 15, July 23 and September 5


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Three check's over a 5 month period - god help Colorado. What could go wrong?


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Dangerfield said:


> Three check's over a 5 month period - god help Colorado. What could go wrong?


Was thinking the same thing..Such a waste of resources to do such little impact..they also already do mandatory inspections before you can hit the water at every state park / reservoir I’ve been to. God I love what my tax dollars go to..


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I had to go thru the check station on the freeway 3 times one day, just because I had errands on either side of boating. I asked the guy the first time...."Can I just skip it the next two trips?" 
"No...The cops will stop you if they see you bypass. I'm obligated to tell you that you must stop every time. If I saw ya at the pub after hours, I might give you a different answer...."


----------



## infinitysa (Aug 15, 2019)

Do non-motorized rafts need some sort of sticker in CO? Heading there in a week and thought nothing was required.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

infinitysa said:


> Do non-motorized rafts need some sort of sticker in CO? Heading there in a week and thought nothing was required.


No motor = no registration requirement. Note electric counts as motor just fyi


----------



## samjbarnes (Jun 28, 2020)

So I drove by the checkpoint this last weekend and saw a towed motor boat coming from Utah drive right past it. No one stopped them. Admittedly the signage along the highway was garbage and easy to miss if you aren't expecting it.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

samjbarnes said:


> So I drove by the checkpoint this last weekend and saw a towed motor boat coming from Utah drive right past it. No one stopped them. Admittedly the signage along the highway was garbage and easy to miss if you aren't expecting it.


Not surprised in the slightest. It was the first weekend, but I’d put money that they most likely won’t be strict with it. There isn’t enough Leo


----------

